# Teachers making fun of the quiet kids.



## livbrew (Jun 4, 2015)

When I was in HS I had a teacher that was pointing out things about kids in the class. She pointed at me and said 'and she's socially awkward' it was a terrible experience. It's just sad people who are suppose to help are putting you down and making everything worse. 






Has anyone else had bad experiences like this in school?


----------



## df1508 (May 31, 2015)

I feel you, my form time teacher always says to the class when I'm absent ''Once again, Davinas not in. What a surprise'' Also one time she pulled me back after lesson and said to me ''You bring the whole class down with your absences and detentions, sort yourself out.'' She's nasty and doesn't deserve to be a teacher.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Ohh yeah, I was picked on teachers a lot for being quiet. Some were mean about it because they thought it was fun. Other teachers I guess somehow believed if they called on me enough I'd suddenly get over being quiet and introverted and be talkative. Never worked, only made me feel worse about having bad social skills.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

If life were a super hero action move, and people with SA were heros, teachers would be our arch nemesis villains....

I think it just comes from ignorance. Most, if not all of them, are extroverts who surrounded themselves with extroverted friends and came from extroverted families. They simply don't understand shyness or quietness, and thus don't have any idea on how to deal with quiet students, even if they are trying to understand us as hard as they can...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

From what i have noticed the teachers prefer to talk to the extroverted kid much more, there have often been times i feel like i get ignored, but I'm atleast happy i never experienced getting bullied by a teacher before, i experienced a teacher who constanly picked on a boy who had celebral palasy which suprised me, because he couldn't do anything the way he was. The teacher often mimicked his voice and lots of other things and was pretty terrible. 

Teachers are humans after all and just because they have that job doesn't mean that they are much better and kinder people then the rest. They have people they like and dislike just like the rest of us.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Teachers often get bitter and angry over the years. They lose sympathy for their students and act cold. Seen it myself as well.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

We weren't as close as my friend at school, I started to sit other side of the class. A teacher said to my friend "She is so quiet. How can you not get along?" in the middle of the lesson. My friend said "What if she is not a good person." Then my teacher said "Ooh, she doesn't look like that!" All of my classmates were listening that time and as usual I couldn't say anything. They tried to "provoke" me and I just smiled. I didn't know what to do. It sucks when people talk about you in front of other people and you just can't answer


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

kivi said:


> We weren't as close as my friend at school, I started to sit other side of the class. A teacher said to my friend "She is so quiet. How can you not get along?" in the middle of the lesson. My friend said "What if she is not a good person." Then my teacher said "Ooh, she doesn't look like that!" All of my classmates were listening that time and as usual I couldn't say anything. They tried to "provoke" me and I just smiled. I didn't know what to do.* It sucks when people talk about you in front of other people and you just can't answer*


Ah, yeah. Similar thing happened to me as well.

It was the first week of school and we were going around the class and were told to describe our hobbies, favorite things, activities we partake in, etc...(you know, the **** people with SA don't have answers for)

When it got to me, and I said I don't really do anything, just sleep (the classic answer to personal questions like that) my teacher kept on trying to get me to open up more.
"What do you do, iCod? For fun? What do you do outside? What are your hobbies and interests?"

God, it was so ****ing embarrassing and nerve wracking. I obviously couldn't tell everyone in the class that I spent all of my free-time (which is the 7 hours after school, and 24 hours on the weekend) in my room playing video games and not talking to anyone. So I just used the other classic answer and said I read a lot. Didn't think that one through because she instantly asked what books I have read.

I'm a person that absolutely dreads sharing personal information such as that, so I just said a lot, probably the ones everyone as read. The classics...

Then she kept bugging me on and by this point the entire class was staring and listening intently. Eventually she told me that she would come back to me after everyone else went to give me time to think. After two people went after me, I got up, picked up the pass, and spent the rest of the period hiding out in the bathroom like true SA champ.

The only thing more annoying than teachers embarrassing you in front of the class is the absurd persistence that will have while doing it...


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

my effin teacher teased me as drug addict because i'm so freaking skinny.
what an arsehole, make fun an already devastated bullied kid. that made my life complete. bullied by parent, by friends, and by teacher.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

Imagine sitting in class one day when suddenly your professor goes: Excuse me who are you? Do you belong in this class?


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Every year. I have teachers trying to force me into smiling in front of the whole class. Or they interrogate me and attempt to give an amateur psychological evaluation. Asking the class if I ever smile or have any friends.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

*She pointed at me and said 'and she's socially awkward'
*How horrible!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Most teachers have felt sorry for me i guess and understood to not ask me questions in class etc. I even had a teachers once who allowed me to work by myself when we were suppose to pair up and discuss things. The same teacher gave me the best grade i have ever had. God i miss her.

But on topic, i did have a teacher who definitely enjoyed torturing me. There were a lot of "cool" students in her class, and she still asked me questions out of the blue many times. Which was intense, cause no one dared to speak in her class. It was completely silent. When she assigned seats, she made sure to put me at the front of the class. One time she even put me in the middle of the classroom next to one of the coolest girls. And i'm a person who ALWAYS sits at the back next to a wall. It was f***** torture. I hope that b**** burns in hell one day.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Must be aggravating teaching the same things you already know, to some hormone-ridden idiots, over and over again, for the rest of your life. Don't think I could stand it for long, SA or not. But when a teen is actually quiet and behaves nicely, why in the hell would you pick on that? Do you actually prefer the loud dumbasses teabagging each other and drawing penises on the board when you're not looking? Thankfully, I never had this personally.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> Do you actually prefer the loud dumbasses teabagging each other and *drawing penises* on the board when you're not looking? Thankfully, I never had this personally.


This reminded me of my own class, that is a group of boys (bullies) from my class. They are OBSESSED with penises, to the point when I'm starting wondering if they're closeted gays (if they are, I hope their bfs will be abusive). >

To answer the question, I actually think teachers do prefer those immature people. Maybe they aren't really happy when they're acting as such, but one part of them dismisses their behaviour as ''boys will be boys'' or something of those lines. 
@livbrew and @iCod and all of you, I'm sorry you had to experience that. :crying: :squeeze I remember once a teacher said I was shy. I wanted to punch her. Another one or two called me queit. I'm INTROVERTED and I've been bullied before; so it's hard for me to trust or like people.

Btw, I hate when people talk about me in front of me. :roll The worst thing about it is that, if you tell the teacher, the bullies are like ''We weren't talking about her; she's too sensitive!'' :roll And I have no proof that they really _were_ talking about me.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

My teacher called me up to prove a math problem up on the board and my body was turned away from the class and I was just mumbling jibberish quietly. He made fun of me and the entire class laughed but I was laughing also so it was all good :lol


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

It's always the female teachers. Always!


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know if I'd say I was made fun of, but I was definitely singled out a lot in school for being quiet, called on more during class discussions etc. And I used to lay my head in my arms on top of my desk during downtime in classes to nap because I was always tired, so I'd be called out by a few teachers for that. Oh, and one teacher caught me walking back onto campus after I left to avoid sitting alone at an assembly. That was pretty awkward because I think he knew what was going on. Post HS... I've had instructors say "what's wrong? you're always so quiet" etc. in front of the class. That was fun.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

iCod said:


> Ah, yeah. Similar thing happened to me as well.
> 
> It was the first week of school and we were going around the class and were told to describe our hobbies, favorite things, activities we partake in, etc...(you know, the **** people with SA don't have answers for)
> 
> ...


****, reading that gave me flashbacks. I'm really sorry you had that experience, iCod.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LawfulStupid said:


> Must be aggravating teaching the same things you already know, to some hormone-ridden idiots, over and over again, for the rest of your life. Don't think I could stand it for long, SA or not. But when a teen is actually quiet and behaves nicely, why in the hell would you pick on that? Do you actually prefer the loud dumbasses teabagging each other and drawing penises on the board when you're not looking? Thankfully, I never had this personally.


Are you a teacher?


----------



## Grizzly1321 (Sep 8, 2015)

I had the nickname "The Mute" that a teacher christened me with during middle school. He was actually surprised that I didn't want to talk in his class after that and that, in fact, I got even more quiet from then on. Looking back I don't think he meant to be malicious (in his mind it was all in good fun), but I was an even bigger target from then on.


----------

